# The Second Advent by Rev. David Brown



## sastark (Jun 15, 2008)

I am reading through Loraine Boettner's _The millennium_ and in Chapter 2 (page 10 of the 1957 edition I have) he writes:



> Probably the most influential books from the postmillennial viewpoint have been _The Second Advent_ by David Brown (1846, revised 1849), which for many years was recognized as the standard work on the subject...



Is this book in print? Anyone know where I could get a copy of it? Biola doesn't have it in their library and I couldn't find any reference to it in previous PB threads.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2008)

I have the SWRB edition. That and numerous other editions are available at Amazon, Alibris and other booksellers for reasonable prices from a quick check I did at Bookfinder.com.

It's also online here:

Links and Downloads Manager - Revelation & Eschatology - Christ's Second Coming: Will it be Premillennial? -- David Brown - The PuritanBoard

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/christs-second-coming-will-pre-millennial-david-brown-21216/

Here's a previous thread on the author:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/david-brown-27752/


----------



## sastark (Jun 15, 2008)

But is _Christ's Second Coming: Will it be premillennial_ the same as _The Second Advent_?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2008)

sastark said:


> But is _Christ's Second Coming: Will it be premillennial_ the same as _The Second Advent_?



Yes, the work is the same, although the title varied from one edition to another. This work and its editions/titles are discussed in the biography that I linked to above (see pp. 84 and 88 of Blaikie's bio, in particular).


----------



## sastark (Jun 15, 2008)

Well, then, that clears that up! Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 16, 2008)

sastark said:


> Well, then, that clears that up! Thanks, Andrew!



Sure thing, Seth. If you take a gander at Boettner's bibliography (revised edition, at least) he references the following:

Brown, David, The Second Advent, 1849. Reprinted, 1953, under the title, Christ's Second Coming.


----------

